
Ask HN: Would you pay for a monthly job market infographic? - usgroup
Imagine a monthly infographic with a solid statistical methodology which informs you about hiring volume, rates, desired skills, sectors hiring, etc in your home town (eg NYC).<p>Aim is to make sure you as an engineer can value yourself relative to the market for your skills and to make sure you can spot developments and shifts before they get on top of you.<p>Would you pay $10&#x2F;month for the regular intel?
======
uptown
No

